# Predicted speed of touchdroid?



## Inky (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi people, i"m quite excited at the thought of android on this thing. I wish I knew a bit more about the programing side of things so I could help, I am learning but I doubt I'll be able to have much input. I'm just curious what the predicted speed/useability is of touchdroid? WebOS sucks, obviously, and although clocking to 1.7 helps it's still ridiculous to think these were originally priced so high.

What I'm unsure about is why HP bailed, I've read it was because webOS was an epic fail but then I hear it ran twice as fast on an ipad...which makes me think it's a hardware issue not software? So basically my question is does the touchpad have the capability of running android at a decent speed?

Sorry for the newb question, but research on this stuff has become a little difficult with the massive amount of 'HP firesale' news reports to wade through lol

cheers


----------



## bogus83 (Aug 24, 2011)

There are custom kernels for webOS that have the Touchpad running 1.7GHz on both cores, stable. It can be pushed higher than that, but it gets a bit wonky. For reference, people who overclocked the ASUS Transformer (running Android stock) OC it to 1.6GHz. If the TouchDroid team can get Android on the 'pad, I'm certain it'll run just fine.

Google the F15C kernel for more info.
(Edit: Looks like you already knew about that, sorry).


----------



## hotweiss (Aug 24, 2011)

To put things into perspective, the Qualcomm CPU is faster than the Tegra 2 CPU.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

its going to be fast...my phone is fast enough with AOSP and 1ghz snapdragon.....i couldn't imagine duel core at 1.2+ ghz.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

The only thing that might slow it down is if they can only get it running in a CHrooted environment.


----------



## Varemenos (Aug 23, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> its going to be fast...my phone is fast enough with AOSP and 1ghz snapdragon.....i couldn't imagine duel core at 1.2+ ghz.


Duo core will be fast with ICS, right now i dont think Android system uses the second core properly.


----------



## samcripp (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah android is not really dual core enhance. Technically speaking the touchpad has better processor and video card than all currently available android tablets


----------



## corim123 (Aug 23, 2011)

It will be exciting to see as I imagine even gingerbread would be better than the current webOS. As long as the basic system can be ported then upgrading it with ICS should be no big deal.


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

webOS > Gingerbread as a tablet OS...

We could overclock both cores to 2.0 GHz but Gingerbread still wouldn't be able to handle it properly.. but once we get Honeycomb and the hardware acceleration it brings this tab is going to fly


----------



## extide (Aug 22, 2011)

hotweiss said:


> To put things into perspective, the Qualcomm CPU is faster than the Tegra 2 CPU.


No it's not. Clock for clock it i slower. It is basically a dual core Cortex A8, while the Tegra 2 is a dual core Cortex A9. The A8 @ 1.2-1.5ghz is about as fast as the A9 @ 1ghz.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Someone prove which processor is superior.


----------

